# Zoho vs. Google Docs



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I am considering moving in the direction of web based applications. I've read a number of reviews that speak highly of Zoho, particularly for businesses. Anyone familiar with Zoho? How do their apps compare to Google's?

Brian Phillips


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian,

Sorry I have no experience with online apps.

But I do want to better understand why they are advantageous.

My initial thought against would be that they can not be as secure as having them on your own computer, that an internet interface can not be as fast as on your own computer, and that you can't get into the system and tweak.

(Just got off the phone with my Linux Bro down in Houston who is trying to manipulate a Vista Outlook Contact list into a Linux KDE office app - point being, computer based apps offer more customization)

Please give me some pros. Sell me. 

-Bill


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

daArch said:


> My initial thought against would be that they can not be as secure as having them on your own computer, that an internet interface can not be as fast as on your own computer, and that you can't get into the system and tweak.


Bill,

I am still investigating this, so I don't have all of the answers.

My primary motivation is that I want to have access to certain documents and information from anywhere I can get internet access. I currently use GoToMyPC, which I like. However, it's not as reliable as I would like.

My secondary motivation is to allow others access to certain documents without giving them access to my computer.

I can't comment on the security issue, but I am not going to be using this for super sensitive information. 

The reason I'm looking into Zoho is because they have a database app, while Google doesn't. 

I don't know if web based apps are for everybody, but I'm looking at making some major changes in how I run my business. I will need to have access to schedules, customer information, etc. from anywhere. And I will need to allow a few others similar access. This seems like the best way to do it.

Brian Phillips


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian said:


> Bill,
> 
> I am still investigating this, so I don't have all of the answers.
> 
> ...


I can understand the need for online apps if you need to allow others to contribute to and modify content (wiki).

What I would be concerned about if I needed to work on and have access to docs and info while on the run is the availability of the internet. Having been from the northern most notches of NH to the western hills of NC during Aug and Sept, I was not happy with how unavailable the internet was even when the promo's claimed "Wifi available". I was able to work on my laptop, but could not count on the internet being available.

Another option would be PDA's with internet options so you can access Zoho (or whatever) through your cell carrier. 

I know one GC who communicates with his office desk top with his PDA. He likes it. 

-Bill


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Brian said:


> Bill,
> 
> I am still investigating this, so I don't have all of the answers.
> 
> ...


Do I see an extended trip to a tropical island and you need to run everything while sipping drinks with umbrellas in them... ??

I don't know much about them either, but I did hear that Mircosoft was going to move into the market also, you know that they will be reliable as can be


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Brian,
after using "Google Apps for your Domain" for a while:

Google Calendar is amazing and we use it very well.
Their e-mail is great too.

But ZOHO has all that
and a Salesforce quality CRM.
Great word processor, Invoice quote feature (can it be customized to send proposals from inside the CRM?)
ZOHO people (HR suite), form creator for your website etc.
And there are applications created for it all the time.

We are changing to ZOHO, we will be running everything with it
by next year. I will keep you updated.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Everyone check out google docs now, it has a lot of templates. If you have have an iphone you can scan pictures of notes from like the job site and send then to your google docs to review and save.


----------

